# #15 Texas A&M to upset #1 Alabama???



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

Twigman I'm not predicting an upset, but the Tide better watch out. Okay I *am* predicting an upset. Me being a Tide fan, but a bigger Aggie fan, I can't lose either way. But we need to make a friendly wager. Like you got to wear an Aggie jersey for a day to an event where family and friends will be preferably the next Bama game with friends/family present. You got to figure out something for me. Wearing a Bama jersey is no punishment for me since I'm a Bama fan too, so it has to be something else. 

No I won't shave my head or wear pink panties but think of something.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: #5 Texas A&M to upset #1 Alabama???*

lol i think if ohio state goes 12 - 0 you both should wear pink pantys :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: duck


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: #5 Texas A&M to upset #1 Alabama???*



davduckman2010 said:


> lol i think if ohio state goes 12 - 0 you both should wear pink pantys :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: duck



I would say if OS does I would, but if I did they would and then I'd have to. So I won't in which case they won't either.

:lolol:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: #5 Texas A&M to upset #1 Alabama???*

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: well in that case go texas bama got real lucky last week


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: #5 Texas A&M to upset #1 Alabama???*

Ok Kevin lets see How about if Bama wins you send me some of that good ole texas beef jerky not Jack links but some home made stuff. If Texas AM wins I will send you some mighty fine deer sausage. Have to get a deer first but I will get ya some if I lose. How does that sound?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: #5 Texas A&M to upset #1 Alabama???*



Twig Man said:


> Ok Kevin lets see How about if Bama wins you send me some of that good ole texas beef jerky not Jack links but some home made stuff. If Texas AM wins I will send you some mighty fine deer sausage. Have to get a deer first but I will get ya some if I lose. How does that sound?



Okay Twig that sounds good. It's a wager.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: #5 Texas A&M to upset #1 Alabama???*

Awesome


----------



## DKMD (Nov 6, 2012)

*RE: #5 Texas A&M to upset #1 Alabama???*

Both teams absolutely dismantled my pitiful Razorbacks this year:dash2::cray:, but I tend to think Bama has the edge after watching them both. I'm happy to hear that no pink panties will be involved in this little wager.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

I just came in to check the score . . . . WOW! We've scored 3 touchdowns in the first quarter! But why is it only 20 to nothing? We must have gone for a 2 point conversion but I can't imagine that. Did our kicker miss the extra point? 

I'm not gonna start celebrating there's a lot of football left before I can count the #1 team in the nation out. But I have to admit I can sort of smell some deer sausage cooking in the pan . . . 

:lolol:


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 10, 2012)

Its still early but Im thinking I need to kill a deer pretty soon LOL


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Its still early but Im thinking I need to kill a deer pretty soon LOL



Too early to say that, but did we go for 2 or miss the extra point? I came in too late to see.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

That was a generous spot . . . .


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Its still early but Im thinking I need to kill a deer pretty soon LOL
> ...



Missed the extra point


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 10, 2012)

Close game I need some kaopektate. Johnny football is awesome


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

19 seconds left and they take a knee. Can't stand to see that. :fit:


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 10, 2012)

You like spicy or mild:dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> You like spicy or mild:dash2:



Both.

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

Ain't over yet. Onside kick coming . . . .


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 10, 2012)

opps hold the smoker twig theres life


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > You like spicy or mild:dash2:
> ...



This thread has been the bright spot in the game for me


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

Bama showing why they are #1. Almost pulling for them. Almost not quite I want some sauage.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 10, 2012)

never mind fire up the smoker


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

Swear I just yelled out "INTERCEPTION!!!" righhtr before the snap!!!!



Still ain't over but looking good fire up the smoker . . . . 

:lolol:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

Damn this game ripping my guts out. Back to Bama already still very winnable for the Tide . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

What a game. Man that was fun. Sorry y'all lost Twig but remember I'm a big Tide fan too so bitter sweet for me. More sweet than bitter though.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 10, 2012)

Great game and gut wrenching for sure. Kevin I will honor that bet as soon as I can get some made


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Damn this game ripping my guts out. Back to Bama already still very winnable for the Tide . . . .



kevin i think i can smell that smoker all the way up here :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: tough call twig oh ya go buckeyes


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Great game and gut wrenching for sure. Kevin I will honor that bet as soon as I can get some made



Don't go out of your way John. Just next time you make some is cool with me.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Great game and gut wrenching for sure. Kevin I will honor that bet as soon as I can get some made
> ...



Will do Kevin, I need to shoot a deer for sure. We are out of venision and missing it.


----------



## Rorban1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys what's next? Oh yea...... HERE COME THE IRISH!!! 
Been waiting for that!:teethlaugh:


----------

